# The Hare and the Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/jackrabbits-and-vizslas.html

Great fun watching my two Vizslas try and catch the quick and agile Jackrabbit (hare).

They will never catch a healthy hare, but they think they can. That is the fun part.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The Jackrabbit (hare) is an amazing animal, all right! Glad to hear that they bring Chloe so much joy! Around where I live (Michigan) we have a lot of cottontails. Willie caught one last summer, but it struggled (maybe scratched him) and got away. And I should add that the only reason Willie caught him in the first place was that the cottontail had made the mistake of coming inside the fence down by the lake, and Willie pinned him against the fence. I was just as glad, because I think of the little cottontails as Easter bunnies. :-[ Anyway, the rabbit wiggled, scratched, and got away back under the fence. I'm sure it gave Willie a thrill, just the same. He seemed very happy afterwards.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to agree, we have cottontail rabbit in Boulder and Darwin loves nothing more than trying to catch one. I believe, however, that he is going to do so soon. He has scouted out all of their hiding places and now will come from that direction so the rabbits are forced to run away from their burrows. It really is amazing to watch these dogs as they are so smart!

I am actually quite curious as to what Darwin will do if he does catch one. He has had birds in his mouth, but I wonder if he will treat the rabbit the same.


----------

